# disliked



## spud (Aug 24, 2006)

hi
Im sorry I would luv to cheer your days and nights up with my wit but there are a few members that hate me for it one being dommorton what ever thats supposed to mean and he say Im supid! get alife and a sense of humour signing of for ever SPUD [smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Bye Bye [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## dommorton (Mar 9, 2005)

You'll be missed :roll:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Bye then


----------



## zorg (Apr 25, 2006)

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

or spud talk

nahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....like...innit :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Don't go without saying who you are :wink:


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

Well that's a damn shame! I mean we're all going to miss him greatly are we not?


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

TSCN said:


> Well that's a damn shame! I mean we're all going to miss him greatly are we not?


U mn luk n hole n th ed?


----------



## spud (Aug 24, 2006)

TSCN said:


> Well that's a damn shame! I mean we're all going to miss him greatly are we not?


you see what i mean!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spud (Aug 24, 2006)

TThriller said:


> TSCN said:
> 
> 
> > Well that's a damn shame! I mean we're all going to miss him greatly are we not?
> ...


I think u got a hole in your head were your manners fell out


----------



## spud (Aug 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> Don't go without saying who you are :wink:


later!!


----------



## dommorton (Mar 9, 2005)

Is there no IP lookup on this forum :?


----------



## Machineman (Apr 27, 2006)

Well, I liked him, made me laugh


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Suddenly he can write in english, what a tart... :?


----------



## spud (Aug 24, 2006)

Rad TT said:


> Suddenly he can write in english, what a tart... :?


funny how many enemies you can make in a day without even knowing them prejudgers


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

There's no IP lookup but you can see who's logged on and Spud has been coming and going over the last 20 minutes or so. I was wondering if he was alternating with another identity:

ADB, bmx, harco, John-H, PeterG, spud, Steve99, tdk, TThriller, TTJAS-G
bmx, clarko, dommorton, harco, John-H, PeterG, spud, Steve99, tdk, TThriller, TTJAS-G
Asad K, bmx, clarko, dommorton, harco, John-H, PeterG, spud, Steve99, tdk, TThriller, TTJAS-G
Asad K, clarko, John-H, PeterG, spud, tdk, TThriller, TTJAS-G
Asad K, clarko, dommorton, John-H, PeterG, tdk, TTgas, TThriller, TTJAS-G
Asad K, clarko, dommorton, gt russell, John-H, PeterG, tdk, TTgas, TThriller, TTJAS-G
Asad K, gt russell, John-H, PeterG, Storer, tdk, TTgas, TThriller, TTJAS-G
Asad K, gt russell, John-H, PeterG, Storer, tdk, TTgas, TTJAS-G
Asad K, chrishTT, gt russell, John-H, PeterG, Storer, tdk, TTgas, TTJAS-G
Asad K, chrishTT, gt russell, John-H, Storer, TTgas
Asad K, chrishTT, gt russell, John-H, spud, Storer, TTgas
Asad K, chrishTT, copster, gt russell, John-H, mav696, PeterG, Storer, TThriller
chrishTT, copster, gt russell, John-H, mav696, PeterG, Storer, TThriller
chrishTT, copster, gt russell, John-H, Machineman, mav696, PeterG, Silversea, Storer, TThriller
chrishTT, gt russell, John-H, Machineman, mav696, PeterG, Silversea, Storer, TThriller
chrishTT, John-H, Machineman, mav696, PeterG, Silversea, Storer, TThriller
bristewart, chrishTT, John-H, Machineman, mav696, PeterG, Silversea, TThriller
bristewart, chrishTT, John-H, Machineman, mav696, PeterG, Silversea, TThriller
John-H, Machineman, mav696, PeterG, Silversea, TThriller
John-H, Machineman, mav696, Silversea, TThriller
gt russell, John-H, Machineman, Silversea, TThriller
gt russell, John-H, Machineman, TThriller
bristewart, gt russell, John-H, Machineman, spud, TThriller
bristewart, chrishTT, gt russell, John-H, Machineman, spud, TThriller


----------



## PeterG (Apr 7, 2006)

It's not me.


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Machineman said:


> Well, I liked him, made me laugh


Same here  .


----------



## spud (Aug 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> There's no IP lookup but you can see who's logged on and Spud has been coming and going over the last 20 minutes or so. I was wondering if he was alternating with another identity:
> 
> ADB, bmx, harco, John-H, PeterG, spud, Steve99, tdk, TThriller, TTJAS-G
> bmx, clarko, dommorton, harco, John-H, PeterG, spud, Steve99, tdk, TThriller, TTJAS-G
> ...


 [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

spud said:


> hi
> Im sorry I would luv to cheer your days and nights up with my wit but there are a few members that hate me for it one being dommorton what ever thats supposed to mean and he say Im supid! get alife and a sense of humour signing of for ever SPUD [smiley=behead.gif]


What happened to signing off for ever anyway - you're still posting!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I think spud is chip in disguise :roll:


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

i like spud, dont care if thats how you talk, he makes me laugh, so i dont think hes that bad.

niko


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Come back Spud  .

Do you have friends called Scoop, Muck and Dizzy and Rolly too :wink:


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

Why are people so peeved about whoever it is? I don't think he was offensive, was he? He was certainly quite funny in places, and I suspect he put a lot of effort into those posts!

(No, it wasn't me)


----------



## richie_tt (May 4, 2006)

DONT TAKE THINGS TOO SERIOUSLY SPUD..........never know we might need your infinite wisdom one day!!!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Darn, missed it all.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

BreTT said:


> Darn, missed it all.


These might help..............
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=68906
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=68908

Hev x


----------



## NewBeetlePaul (May 25, 2002)

tiresome....


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

I think hes a bit too 'Ghetto' for us... very amusing to read tho...

Bit like Aislynne off big brother... 'you betta know yoself lil girl....'


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

It's HAS to be wind-up. Maybe even a social studies graduate working on his Masters with a thesis on "Impact of Youth Oriented Vernacular On Perceptions Of Middle Class Britain". It requires some intelligence and creative thought to put Chavspeak into phonetics.

Come back Spud - you've brightened up a dull and predictable place. More please.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Dull and predictable??? This place is rarely that :wink:


----------

